# do i need to have my designs in vector graphics if using heat press?



## hastamorir (Jan 10, 2011)

Hello, 
Do i need to have my designs in vector graphics if using a heat press?

I want the size of the graphics to be 8' by 11' approx. Will the quality of the end product be compromised if i dont make my design a vector?

Thanks


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

No, it's not necessary to make your design a vector when doing heat transfer graphics.

As long as the artwork is high resolution, it should print fine.

Are you doing inkjet heat transfers or ordering plastisol transfers? 

Some plastisol transfer companies do require that you give them vector files for producing the plastisol transfers for you because it makes it easier on them to product your artwork as a screen printed design on transfer paper.


----------



## dragonfry (Mar 4, 2008)

Rodeny is right. 
The vast majority of artwork for heat press will be any format that you can get to print. Either inkjet or laser printer.
The only exception is actual screen printed heat transfers, which is basically printed in reverse on special paper for you to heat seal at your location.
The plus to this method is you get something that looks and feels like screen printing. Because it really is. The draw back is that you must order in larger quanities because it is screen printing.
Laser and inkjet allow you to only print the amount you really need. You can always run a few more from your computer if needed.
Vector will look better if your just doing big text jobs without any special affects. And it also depends on the type of paper product that your using on your shirts.
Image clip and regular print papers for light shirts can print anything and it will come out looking good.
But Image clip dark for colored shirts does not handle raster images worth a darn. Pixel edges come out broken up and irrigular.
Same for Koncert Tee paper which is white transfer, no other color for dark colored shirts.
Its really geared to vector, halftones?, forget about it.
There are other products avilabe but you must try and test each on to see if its going to meet your needs.
Fry


----------



## bornover (Apr 10, 2008)

If the artwork is not vector, like Rodney said, as long as it is high resolution it is fine. But, I thought you might want to know what we are saying high resolution is. You said you want 8" x 11", if not vector, create your artwork at full printing size or larger, 300 dpi. For example, if you are working in Photoshop, make your document that actual print size (8" x 11") at 300 dpi. I recommend RGB color mode to start, you can always change to another color mode if needed later, but RGB gives you the largest color gamut to start out with. If you follow these guide lines with non vector graphics your print quality will not be compromised, even at super large sizes.


----------



## Mabuzi (Jul 3, 2007)

For t-shirt transfers, not necessarily but if you are going to use a plotter to cut out the excess transfer then yes. Vectors do deliver a better print result but you need to be really picky to see the result. 

You must use high resolution image files if not using vectors.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

How are you printing your graphics? Are you putting just a square sheet 8.5x11 on front of a shirt or are you contour cutting? Contour cuts require vector, however you can add a vector line to a raster image to cut out a specific shape or you can powerclip your raster image into a shape if you use corel. Vectors are scable with no degrading your rasters need to be high resolution and as you increase in size - there is some loss.


----------



## hastamorir (Jan 10, 2011)

Rodney said:


> Are you doing inkjet heat transfers or ordering plastisol transfers?


inkjet heat transfer. 
Thanks for the help


----------

